# 19 Years Old Male Afraid Of Colon Cancer



## TheRage (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello Everyone;

I've just signed up to share my story with you.I'm a 19 years old male having some health issues for a little bit more than a year.I'm going to share my full story.By the way I want to say that English isn't my native language so excuse me if I can't tell my problems in an understandable way.I hadn't had any sort of chronic condition until the 2014 Summer.In July 2014,one day I woke up with a strong urge to urinate.I wen to the bathroom to urinate.I couldn't do it.Even a tiny drop of urine didn't come out of the urethra.I began to worry.After approximately 20 minutes later I was able to urinate normally.In the next days,I had problems such as frequent urination,weak urine stream,rectal burning which I still have.I went to a urologist.He wanted me to have blood test,urine test and ultrasound.All came back normal then he diagnosed me with chronic prostatitis.This happened in July 2014.Until January 2015,I didn't have any problems except frequent urination,weak urine stream and rectal burning.But on this date,one day i suddenly felt a sharp pain in my pelvic area.It first started on left side then spread to the whole pelvic region.A few days later my rectal burning got aggravated and symptoms such as bloating,abdominal discomfort were added.I went to a Gastroenterologist.He wanted me to have blood test and a two specific stool tests which I don't remember at the moment.All came back normal except it turned out that I have Helicobacter Pylori.He prescribed me a medication called Helipak which consists of different type of drugs.It's a medication specially designed for the treatment of Helicobacter Pylori.I used it for 2 weeks then my symptoms disappeared.I went to the doctor to see if this bacteria was gone and it was.I was symptom free for 2-3 weeks then everything came back.Since then,my symptoms come and go for a certain period of time.By the way I want to indicate that my prostatitis symptoms never go away.They always exist.My bowel problems come and go for a certain period of time.It had been 1-2 monts since i didn't have any bowel problem.Then i woke up at night with a strong urge to have a bowel movement.I had it then i felt i had to have one more.I had 3 bowel movements at that night.It's been a week since i experienced this.And since that day I have problems such as bloating,rectal burning,urge to have a bowel movement,my stools lack the bulk it used to have i know this is a strange definition,abdominal cramps.I'm very afraid that it may be colon cancer.It doesn't run in my family.I have major depression and anxiety issues.I'd really appreciate if you could help me.Thanks in advance.


----------

